# buying/owning a boat in a charter fleet?



## b6a4 (Jul 19, 2007)

please delete..repost.


----------



## fdurivau (Aug 6, 2007)

edited...no advertising on forums is permitted....cam


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fred is a spammer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How dare him address me as Dear.


----------

